# Finally returning to photography, what camera and lens?



## Chiuy (May 11, 2018)

It's been two years since my house was burglarized and I lost over $4k worth of camera lenses and equipment. I am currently comfortable enough to start investing into my photography hobby again. I was wondering what is currently the best bang for your buck to start out with? 

My budget is currently at around $1000. Some ideas I currently have is the Canon 77D Body with a Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 lens. I mostly shoot landscape photography or in the city. Any other suggestions that you would recommend?


----------



## ac12 (May 11, 2018)

77D + 18-135.
I shoot with the Nikon D7200 + 18-140, which is essentially the same kit.

The 18-135 is a good wide range GP lens.  Not pro glass, but for me it is 'good enough.'
IMHO, if you get the 17-50, you will soon want a longer lens.  I would.  50mm is just a bit short for me as the max focal length.  However, you get used to whatever you have.  I started with a 50mm lens on my film camera, and that is all I used for a year.


----------



## TCampbell (May 13, 2018)

It's hard to go wrong with any modern camera.  It's not like it was 10 years ago.

In the Canon system, the EOS Rebel SL2, the T7i, and the 77D all have the same sensor.  The focus systems are different and the bodies are different, but the sensor is the same.


----------

